# Pro's are not shooting Parallel Limb Bows



## Justin17 (May 4, 2006)

What kind of archery are they shooting ie spots, field, 3D?


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

Sorry, Traditional limb angle(Non-parallel), in 3d.


----------



## aggie2000tx (May 3, 2006)

For 3D you want a longer axle to axle bow. Currently there are not manufacturers that offer a long axle to axle parallel limb bow. The hunting bows are parallel limb because everyone wants a shorter bow for hunting. Could you imagine trying to shot a 41" axle to axle bow out of a stand???


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

most of us are not shooting parallel limbs bows becasue we want a longer axel to axel......


most if not all longer axel to axel bows today are less parallel......


as far as accuracy both are accurate but the feel of a longer bows is what most of us are after....


----------



## 3dbowhunter (Jun 4, 2003)

aggie2000tx said:


> Could you imagine trying to shot a 41" axle to axle bow out of a stand???


i hunt with a 41" ata bow. i don't have a problem with it.what's so hard about it??


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

aggie2000tx said:


> For 3D you want a longer axle to axle bow. Currently there are not manufacturers that offer a long axle to axle parallel limb bow. The hunting bows are parallel limb because everyone wants a shorter bow for hunting. Could you imagine trying to shot a 41" axle to axle bow out of a stand???


 You are showing your age and experience level. I remember shooting compounds of 48" and 50" axle to axle and rarely had a problem. In fact, many recurve shooters would not convert to a compound because they felt that any bow that short could not be very stable.

The attitude they had is pretty much just reversed today. People think that any bow over about 34" can't be maneuvered around. How wrong they are.


----------



## Skitterz (Sep 8, 2005)

aggie2000tx said:


> For 3D you want a longer axle to axle bow. Currently there are not manufacturers that offer a long axle to axle parallel limb bow. The hunting bows are parallel limb because everyone wants a shorter bow for hunting. Could you imagine trying to shot a 41" axle to axle bow out of a stand???




Did it for Years never had a problem killed many a deer with 40 " ata and over bows. A Bear whitetail was so long you mighta been able to swing it and just smack the deer on the head


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

Thanks Guys,

Just was wondering, I am in the process of getting a new Vectrix XL. But I am really liking the Pro Elite or the Ultra Elite instead.

Regards,

Matt


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

aggie2000tx said:


> For 3D you want a longer axle to axle bow. Currently there are not manufacturers that offer a long axle to axle parallel limb bow. The hunting bows are parallel limb because everyone wants a shorter bow for hunting. Could you imagine trying to shot a 41" axle to axle bow out of a stand???




I shot a 41 inch axle to axle bow in my stand... deer don't mind and they fall dead as a door nail...


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

mlviper said:


> Thanks Guys,
> 
> Just was wondering, I am in the process of getting a new Vectrix XL. But I am really liking the Pro Elite or the Ultra Elite instead.
> 
> ...


I shot a vetrix the other day and it is totally awesome...but i think if you want a bow for targets i would look at the others mentioned..vetrix will make a dandy huntin bow...


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Jasen W (Nov 8, 2005)

*Lhpuncher.......*

your qote......most of us are not shooting parallel limbs bows becasue we want a longer axel to axel......


most if not all longer axel to axel bows today are less parallel......


as far as accuracy both are accurate but the feel of a longer bows is what most of us are after....


Are you a pro-pro or ...semi pro?[


----------



## aggie2000tx (May 3, 2006)

I was simply stating guys that the technology of today the hunting bows are getting shorter and shorter. I shot a 38" A2A hunting bow for a long time and never had a problem either. But I can say now after having a shorter 
A2A hunting bow I will never go back to a longer one. Now my target bow is 41" A2A and I would not trade that one for a shorter one either. To each there own I guess.


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

Ok, So longer is (generally) more stable and forgiving to the shooter. And I under stand if you have a Parallel limb that has a 40" ata, the string will really whip forward. And the weight of the bow would high, lot of riser. 

I am going to go shoot one of the Hoyt Elites and see how it feels.

Thanks Guys,

Matt


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Matt, Just my two cents but I just got a new proelite and just love the way it shoots. I was and am still going to use my other bow for hunting. It is an ultra tec. I do find the proelite to be more accurate, so far anyway.:darkbeer:


----------



## shooter76 (Nov 27, 2006)

bfisher said:


> You are showing your age and experience level. I remember shooting compounds of 48" and 50" axle to axle and rarely had a problem. In fact, many recurve shooters would not convert to a compound because they felt that any bow that short could not be very stable.
> 
> The attitude they had is pretty much just reversed today. People think that any bow over about 34" can't be maneuvered around. How wrong they are.


It is all relative. As time changes what is acceptable changes as well. Think of how cars have evolved. Hard to imagine seeing 15" pizza cutters on one of todays top sports cars.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

Jasen W said:


> your qote......most of us are not shooting parallel limbs bows becasue we want a longer axel to axel......
> 
> 
> most if not all longer axel to axel bows today are less parallel......
> ...



semi pro...........


thanks


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

aggie2000tx said:


> For 3D you want a longer axle to axle bow. Currently there are not manufacturers that offer a long axle to axle parallel limb bow. The hunting bows are parallel limb because everyone wants a shorter bow for hunting. Could you imagine trying to shot a 41" axle to axle bow out of a stand???



Not everyone wants a short bow.....and until a couple years ago everyone shot long bows from a tree stand....and many still do.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jasen W said:


> your qote......most of us are not shooting parallel limbs bows becasue we want a longer axel to axel......
> 
> 
> most if not all longer axel to axel bows today are less parallel......
> ...



Pros and semis aren't the only ones that know what they are talking about. There is just a difference in natural ability and practice time for most of us. But alot of us/them have the same knowledge and understanding of archery and equipment.....and alot of NON Pros have more knowledge.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

I think alot of people like the feel of the bow when it is shot!! I personally can't shoot a real smooth bow as well as the less parallel limbed bows. I like to feel the shot!!!


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

aggie2000tx said:


> For 3D you want a longer axle to axle bow. Currently there are not manufacturers that offer a long axle to axle parallel limb bow. The hunting bows are parallel limb because everyone wants a shorter bow for hunting. Could you imagine trying to shot a 41" axle to axle bow out of a stand???


bingo. plus if a bow is shooting good for someone why switch?


----------



## Cleaner (Jul 27, 2006)

Why are longer ATA bows more accurate or more forgiving?


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

as explained to me guys who walk on a tight rope don't use a toothpick but the longest pole they can find.


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

aggie2000tx said:


> For 3D you want a longer axle to axle bow. Currently there are not manufacturers that offer a long axle to axle parallel limb bow. The hunting bows are parallel limb because everyone wants a shorter bow for hunting. Could you imagine trying to shot a 41" axle to axle bow out of a stand???



APA Anaconda ....Parallel Limbs.......39 3/8 Axle to Axle :wink: 

TX


----------



## bob101 (Sep 2, 2006)

Someone in the hunting section asked last week if they could actually even hunt with a 35" bow....

I don't know where it started - maybe it was a concern when we were shooting 44" bows for hunting.

But think about the difference in a 32" and a 35" bow. That's 1-1/2" on each end...while sitting on a stand. If your constantly within 1.5" of brush/trees/your stand with the came to begin with you have more problems than your bow being too long.

I got down to short bows for hunting but now I'm going back the other direction.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

They don't use parralell limb bows because they are all sheep. 



> as explained to me guys who walk on a tight rope don't use a toothpick but the longest pole they can find.


False analogy. Why do trucks use a large steering wheel? They turn easier. 

One of the most accurate shooters in eth world right now uses a Switchback (Chris White) and many top target shooters are moving towards parallel limb bows. 3D shooters are just slow on the uptake.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Pro's shoot what works for them. 
End of story.


----------



## Donhudd (Sep 21, 2002)

aggie2000tx said:


> For 3D you want a longer axle to axle bow. Currently there are not manufacturers that offer a long axle to axle parallel limb bow. The hunting bows are parallel limb because everyone wants a shorter bow for hunting. Could you imagine trying to shot a 41" axle to axle bow out of a stand???



I am NOT a PRO but I certainly can imagine shooting a 41 ATA bow from a tree stand. I do it !!
In fact I have shot 66" recurve from a tree stand. The compound that I used before I bought the 41" that I use now is 48" ATA.

I use the same 41" ATA for Hunting and 3D and another 41" ATA for Indoor spots and Field archery.

A lot of people like the short bows but they are not for everyone. I do not like the severe string angle at fulldraw of the short ATA bows. My anchor is compromised if I try to shoot them. Maybe if I had a 27" draw instead of 29 1/2" it would be better. Maybe I only hunted and did not shoot thousands of shots each year, I might have a different viewpoint, but I doubt it.


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

Donhudd said:


> A lot of people like the short bows but they are not for everyone. I do not like the severe string angle at fulldraw of the short ATA bows. My anchor is compromised if I try to shoot them. Maybe if I had a 27" draw instead of 29 1/2" it would be better. Maybe I only hunted and did not shoot thousands of shots each year, I might have a different viewpoint, but I doubt it.


31" draw for me. With a shorter axle bow, I would have to bend my head forward to touch the string with my nose. This would certainly compromise my form.

Nick


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

3dbowhunter said:


> i hunt with a 41" ata bow. i don't have a problem with it.*what's so hard about it??*




:noidea: dunno, I'm a big girl? 
Shorter is better for stalking, groundblinds, thick cover, I miss my Blackhawk already!


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I remember when 41 ATA was a short bow.

I think some people get to hung up about what other people are shooting.

I shoot whatever brand and model of bow,sight and arrow that works for me and it is that simple:darkbeer:


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

Well I did it, I called Hoyt Tech support and asked them the questions. Boy the guy I talked to explained a lot to me. Pros/cons of both. But for 3D he stated in general the ProElite will be a better bow for the class(Ibo Open) I shoot. And sence I have a problem with shoter bows(I have a shake), I will be changing my mind. And look at the Pro Elite a lot closer. 

It does come down to what works the best for me. But I did learn certain bow geometry is more forgiving, which can translate into more accuracy.

Thanks Guys,

Matt


----------



## crawpytime1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*weight*

The reason with longer ata is right for targets. I have found and have spoken to many target archers is that when the peep is that far from your eye it will cut down on your accuracy past 20 yrds. especially if you shoot over a 28" draw. I have shot 39-41" bows for yrs and that is for hunting and targets. i bought a trycon this year and could definitely see a difference in accuracy past 20 yrds. I will never buy a bow under 38" again no matter what shooting I'm doing. I just feel a lot more comfortable with the string angle on the longer bows. It seemed like I had to pay a lot more attention to the peep staying centered up with the shorter bow. Another reason for seeing just parallel on hunting bows is the weight difference. Could U imagine a apex with parallel limbs. That would be one heavy bow because of how long the riser would have to be. I also strongly a agree with oneof the posts above about feeling the shot. A lot of pros do agree on this and that is they like to feel the bow go off. I could not imagine shooting a 243 rifle and not hearing or feeling the recoil at all. Feeling the shot in target shooting seems to keep me in the game and on my shot routine.


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

crawpytime1 said:


> The reason with longer ata is right for targets. I have found and have spoken to many target archers is that when the peep is that far from your eye it will cut down on your accuracy past 20 yrds. especially if you shoot over a 28" draw. I have shot 39-41" bows for yrs and that is for hunting and targets. i bought a trycon this year and could definitely see a difference in accuracy past 20 yrds. I will never buy a bow under 38" again no matter what shooting I'm doing. I just feel a lot more comfortable with the string angle on the longer bows. It seemed like I had to pay a lot more attention to the peep staying centered up with the shorter bow. Another reason for seeing just parallel on hunting bows is the weight difference. Could U imagine a apex with parallel limbs. That would be one heavy bow because of how long the riser would have to be. I also strongly a agree with oneof the posts above about feeling the shot. A lot of pros do agree on this and that is they like to feel the bow go off. I could not imagine shooting a 243 rifle and not hearing or feeling the recoil at all. Feeling the shot in target shooting seems to keep me in the game and on my shot routine.


Exactly. People get all bent out shape with parallel vs. no parallel junk. It's not that a parallel bow is less accurate, it's that the geometry of shooting one is, typically, less accurate and that's pretty much it.


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

Thanks Guys,

All you guys have good information and knowledgable answers. It helps when I am going to spend a lot of money. It may not be alot to you guys, but its a lot to me. And your help is most appreciated.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*Parallel limb bows*

I have shot both I shoot in MBO and do decent 40th at IBO Worlds this year. I owned the ultra Elite and didnt care for it and 2 Apex 7s liked them a little better but the bow I shot best was a Elite E-500 was more accurate than either of the other two held right on spot super steady.I am going for the Vectrix XL this year for 3D/Target.I dont belive that one is any more inherently accurate than the other but some bows just plain out hold better on spot and thats where accuracy comes from.I definatly prefer axle lengh but some bows just seem to defy physics. If you can find that bow that locks on spot for you parallel or not it will outshoot all others. Shoot as many different types as you can and find the one that holds for you and shoot the axles off it. Thats why so many mathews pros shoot the prestige because it flat out holds despite its specs.


----------

